# Loncin vs Honda GX motor



## freeburn (Feb 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me other than the country of origin, what the difference is between the Loncin (Honda GX clone) and Honda GX motor? They look almost exactly the same on the outside. I assume the inside is much different. Does anyone know the difference inside? (cast iron vs aluminum, bore size, quality of piston, longevity, etc) You can ask at the store, but they don't tell you the specifics... "We haven't haven't had any problems with them, yada yada yada", is all I get.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm on season 4 with the loncin and no problems, yada yada yada...... LOL


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 20, 2012)

Send a email to these guys and ask'em.

http://www.loncinengineparts.com/


----------

